# Solved: Start Up Error



## Cookie_female (May 22, 2014)

On 19th May Windows advised I had to update the AMD driver, so I did. Since then windows 7 won't load.I went to precious restore point on safe mode, but no change. I receive an error during system restore "0 x 800700b7". Despite several attempts at restoring to a previous point and being advised that the restore is successful, nothing happens.

I tried "Last known good configuration. No joy.

Next, I went to Device Manager and rolled back the driver. No joy.

Then I copied across the System Image Recovery from and external drive into C:\. But it can't be found.

So now I am out of ideas. This is what lists in the Start Up Repair signature:

6.1.760016385
6.1.760016385
unknown
110
Auto failure
1
No root cause
OS version 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.11


Looking forward to the solution.

Thanks,

Cookie


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

What do you mean by Windows 7 won't load? Do you get to a login screen? Do you experience a loop? etc.


----------



## Cookie_female (May 22, 2014)

When I start up the laptop I get the login screen, I swipe my finger and then get "Windows Error Recovery", windows failed to start, then Startup Repair kicks in. After some time I am advised that Startup Repair can't repair automatically, I click "send info",I then look at the diagnosis and repair details. 

The last successful boot was yesterday morning. Then there is a list of tests performed and given that I am using my mobile to update I won't list every test result. The log advises all tests passed, eg system disk, target OS, volume content, boot manager, etc all passed. The only fail was System Restore, error code = 0 x 1f and System files integrity check and repair, Error code = 0x490. Root cause found: Unspecified changes to system configuration might have caused the problem.

Could this be the start of hard disk failure? Or registry corruption? Maybe I need to reinstall?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Could this be the start of hard disk failure? Or registry corruption?


Either one is technically possible, but I really can't say without further troubleshooting.



> Maybe I need to reinstall?


Again, it's possible, but I don't think we're there quite yet. Clean installs of the operating system are usually a last resort, assuming you have data you want to keep, and updates and software you don't want to have to re-install. If not, then feel free to perform a clean install.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Try booting into the Windows Recovery Environment again and choose *Command Prompt*.

*SFC /Scannow*

In the Command Prompt, type *SFC /SCANNOW* and hit *Enter*.

Let me know the results of this process in your next post.


----------



## Cookie_female (May 22, 2014)

After running system scan I receive the following "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations".


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cookie_female said:


> After running system scan I receive the following "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations".


That's good news, but the bad news is it didn't fix your problem.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next, let's try this:

*Disable Device in Device Manager*

Press and hold the *Windows button* + *R* on your keyboard.
In the Run box type *DEVMGMT.MSC* and hit Enter.
Click the + next to *Display Adapters* so it expands, showing all installed hardware.
Right-click the AMD video card installed in your system and click *Disable*.
Reboot your machine.


----------



## Cookie_female (May 22, 2014)

Terrific! It worked! Thanks! I was beginning to think there may have been shadow restore points causing me grief. Should have thought to disable AMD! Always learn something new. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Mark Thread Solved*

You're welcome - I'm glad to hear that worked! 

If you have no more questions, please mark your thread as solved! :up:

You can mark your thread as solved using the







button at the top and bottom of the page.


----------

